
The Bulwer Lytton Fiction Contest - miles
https://www.bulwer-lytton.com/
======
masonic
Commentary on the 2019 contest from last week, 140+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21591206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21591206)

